# Warren Police Taser Stuffed Animal



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2009)

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/local/090515_toy_tasered



> WARREN, Mich. - Officers in Warren end up tasering a toy after a prankster dials 9-1-1. A stuffed animal is at the center of the hoax, but police are not laughing.


----------



## ShelleyK (May 18, 2009)

Awww poooor puddy tat!!!
LOL  Seriously thats kinda funny!!  You know that these guys are getting hell from the other cops and probably wont ever live it down!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 18, 2009)

It IS funny, but a bad prank. Wasted time and money for the department. It is also the job of LEO's to take seriously the calls that come in. Had they not responded as they did, and it really was a wild cat, what then? 

The pranksters, if caught, need to be prosecuted.


----------

